# Evo X New Build



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Sounds nice 👍 
What color is the FJ?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I rode in my friend's new Evo X. He got the offset console. I liked it and no issues storing rods on that side. I'd do the F70, but that's me.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Do a Nano Jack from @HullMarineProducts, atlas is junk and bobs is way too heavy.

Depending on where you plan to run, compression plate, heavy cupped prop and maybe low water pick up. Just depends on where and how you fish.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

jonny said:


> Sounds nice 👍
> What color is the FJ?


Voodoo Blue
Iceberg White roof.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Sublime said:


> I rode in my friend's new Evo X. He got the offset console. I liked it and no issues storing rods on that side. I'd do the F70, but that's me.


I’m not set on the Zuki yet.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

CKEAT said:


> Do a Nano Jack from @HullMarineProducts, atlas is junk and bobs is way too heavy.
> 
> Depending on where you plan to run, compression plate, heavy cupped prop and maybe low water pick up. Just depends on where and how you fish.


Permatrim or Trans CP-100 with a 3x cupped Foreman prop. Recommended from guys that run same/similar boat in Texas.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Vinny L said:


> Permatrim or Trans CP-100 with a 3x cupped Foreman prop. Recommended from guys that run same/similar boat in Texas.


Only wanted to comment on the SWFL use (I'm sure all the other stuff will be way cool): I'm not sure you need to do a bunch of special stuff to your motor just to run 3 or 4 times a years in super shallow ENP. I think this boat will run pretty darn shallow without all of the Texas accoutrements. Those guys spin up in mud and run many, many miles in 12" of water. I fished my HPXV in the Park in the dead of winter and it was fine. You should consider where you will fish the boat 90%. Just my opinion. Have fun with the process.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

mwolaver said:


> Only wanted to comment on the SWFL use (I'm sure all the other stuff will be way cool): I'm not sure you need to do a bunch of special stuff to your motor just to run 3 or 4 times a years in super shallow ENP. I think this boat will run pretty darn shallow without all of the Texas accoutrements. Those guys spin up in mud and run many, many miles in 12" of water. I fished my HPXV in the Park in the dead of winter and it was fine. You should consider where you will fish the boat 90%. Just my opinion. Have fun with the process.


Thank you.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Id bolt the F70 to stern ,less is more 👍compression plate and correct prop you will be happy, i know i would be i had the jack plate nothing but something else to toy with 👎and added weight!

Id have them tint the matterhorn a touch with the seafoam 😉 tom built me a composite solo and thats what we did turned out awesome, hull was straight seafoam, top cap a touch of seafoam to the white gelcoat ....just enough to know it had been done....just an idea to personalize it 👍😊

Its a awesome boat thanks for sharing 👍😊


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Silent Drifter said:


> Id bolt the F70 to stern ,less is more 👍compression plate and correct prop you will be happy, i know i would be i had the jack plate nothing but something else to toy with 👎and added weight!
> 
> Id have them tint the matterhorn a touch with the seafoam 😉 tom built me a composite solo and thats what we did turned out awesome, hull was straight seafoam, top cap a touch of seafoam to the white gelcoat ....just enough to know it had been done....just an idea to personalize it 👍😊
> 
> Its a awesome boat thanks for sharing 👍😊


Thank you for that. I was thinking I could always add a JP if needed. Taking it off would offset the cost a bit of an F70.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

If you pondering a keel guard ....which I highly recommend... call Sarasota Line-X...don't waste your money on anything else.
I had them spray a keelguard on my Gulfshore20, they were my first stop after leaving Young Boats.
That Line-X keelguard is pretty much indestructible, after 6 years it still looked new. They also color match.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Yes i hated the Bobs Jack on my panga was nothing but another thing to worry about ,it worked great dont get me wrong just added weight and another thing to think about other that catching fish ill never have another.....


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

If I were looking at a jackplate I would look closely at the new one from HullMarineProducts on here. 2nd place would be Bob's....I wouldn't take a free Atlas


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

^^^^^ thats great advice, but if you have the motor set correctly you only need to trim up ! Shut her down pole if that shallow 👍

I had Bobs Jack plate which is best IMHO Worked flawless, but it was another thing to toy with and around 30 pounds i believe added to stern....i will always bolt motor to stern no jackplate ect...and enjoy my craft👍😊


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

@Vinny L that thing will be styling, can't wait to see it. Did you escape from Yankee land yet. I like Bob's JP but it's your boat so go with what you want even green and black if you want


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I've posted this before. The Bob's Mini Jac I have 
Plate itself 30 pounds
Pump 12 pounds

The Hull Marine plate looks great and comes in around 33 pound according to him. 

Most skiffs are never going to notice the difference of 9 pounds, especially when it is not on the transom.

If I wanted a self contained unit , I'd look at Hull Marine, if I didn't want a self contained unit, then Bob's.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

permitchaser said:


> @Vinny L that thing will be styling, can't wait to see it. Did you escape from Yankee land yet. I like Bob's JP but it's your boat so go with what you want even green and black if you want


Spent 62 years in NY. My wife and I left as soon as we could. Been here full time since February1, loving every minute of it! I wish I were born here, wouldn’t have missed out on soo much freedom.
NY is run by Evil Tyrants.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Sublime said:


> I've posted this before. The Bob's Mini Jac I have
> Plate itself 30 pounds
> Pump 12 pounds
> 
> ...


Thank you!! That’s exactly the type of information I was looking for.


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

I’d stick with the 60suk not worth the extra 3-4k in my opinion to go 70yammy. I’d def get a jackplate and I’d go to a 12” simrad or lowrance with a button on front. You will thank me later


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Congrats man! I absolutely love the double thick coushins and the backrest. Initially I thought I’d remove it and only run it on family outings but I may have well just made it permanent lol. Looking forward to pics. Hoping to slime mine for the first time tomorrow😃


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

TroutNreds12 said:


> I’d stick with the 60suk not worth the extra 3-4k in my opinion to go 70yammy. I’d def get a jackplate and I’d go to a 12” simrad or lowrance with a button on front. You will thank me later


Thank you


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Silent Drifter said:


> Yes i hated the Bobs Jack on my panga was nothing but another thing to worry about ,it worked great dont get me wrong just added weight and another thing to think about other that catching fish ill never have another.....


You wouldn't be able to get where we go to get to reds here in Texas without a JP. I wish nobody would use em. More back water for me 🤣

would be related to where the cat flats rigs with 400s plow the shallows.


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

I love my Raptor Coating on my EVO V, you won't be disappointed, much better than powder coated. I had my batteries installed under the bench rather than inside the console. I would think hard about putting them under the bench. There's PLENTY of storage under the bench with the batteries in there as well, just get the shelf that fits in above the batteries. I'ts been awesome having the console available for space. First thing I did when I got my EVO (and wish I had gone for it when being built) was swap out the trim tab controls with the controller that has the LED position lights on it. Like someone else mentioned above, the Line-X keel guard is awesome. Congrats, this is the painful part of the build, but you're rounding third base!


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

I can only assume that the guys recommending no jack plate have exactly zero idea where Vinnie will be fishing, and how. There are no boats without JP's that can get in there in the winter, much less maneuver once they do. I agree on no compression plate. A good three blade with a cup will work for him, or a good four blade.

I still don't get the fascination with the F70. I have run the X a lot of times with the 70 and the DF60 and there is hardly a difference, but the cost is about $3500, with a lesser warranty. The days of Yamaha superiority have passed, in my opinion. Good on them if they can keep charging that but I'd bet it won't last much longer. I can think of better ways to spend the $3500, but that is just me.

I also agree with the recommendation for a machine with at least one button.

Line X does a great keel guard.

I haven't used the Hull Marine jack plate but I have an 11 year old Atlas Micro with a lot of hours that is just starting to get sloppy so I am about to do the $150 HMP hardware upgrade kit to my Micro.

**EDIT- my avatar photo was taken on a negative low in December where Vinnie wants to fish. I know the area well.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I haven’t installed the HMP plate yet but the fit and finish is excellent and seem rock solid stout. Can’t wait to get it on the boat.

I do know a guy who is running and HMP plate, has been for a bit and he is hard on his equipment. Still perfect operating condition.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

CKEAT said:


> I haven’t installed the HMP plate yet but the fit and finish is excellent and seem rock solid stout. Can’t wait to get it on the boat.
> 
> I do know a guy who is running and HMP plate, has been for a bit and he is hard on his equipment. Still perfect operating condition.


I have been checking them out. They just shipped their first batch about 4 months ago. We can't start specifying new products from new companies until they have been around a while. They do seem great though! Time will tell.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Renegade said:


> I have been checking them out. They just shipped their first batch about 4 months ago. We can't start specifying new products from new companies until they have been around a while. They do seem great though! Time will tell.


Maybe we should try one on my boat🤔


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

I just looked. They only have one black one in stock. 

I cannot tell you that Adam will install it. You will need to call the shop to ask him yourself if you are serious about it.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Renegade is correct i know nothing a bout his/Vinny L fishing areas myself! And correct in saying if hes into bottom dragging then he will definitely need the jack plate 👍 if i do fish shallow i can pole in and out ,deep water is usually a few hundred feet away ....

I fish deeper waters usually so the Bobs Jack plate i had was just another thing to toy with and added weight! The Bobs did work excellent i believe because it was designed correctly, with ram in center of plate you could adjust it under power with no binding ....HMP Has a nice one as well .....

We all can agree you have to rig your own boat to fit your needs to fully enjoy it 👍😎


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

@Vinny L sounds like you’ve got a well thought out and functional skiff on the way. I like


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

jay.bush1434 said:


> @Vinny L sounds like you’ve got a well thought out and functional skiff on the way. I like


Many on this forum helped in their own way especially You and Renegade who played a huge role, thank you!!


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

What’s the purpose of the pop up cleat? I would consider another option personally. They do and will leak at some point. I have seen this way too many times. Some come with a bottom cup and drain tube. But where are you going to drain it in a skiff? Could be a issue down the road especially if installed over floatation foam. You also have to cut a fairly large hole into your deck/core to install it. A folding cleat or smaller hardware would be better long term IMHO if for a casting platform. Plus they are total rattle traps after some time.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

jonny said:


> What’s the purpose of the pop up cleat? I would consider another option personally. They do and will leak at some point. I have seen this way too many times. Some come with a bottom cup and drain tube. But where are you going to drain it in a skiff? Could be a issue down the road especially if installed over floatation foam. You also have to cut a fairly large hole into your deck/core to install it. A folding cleat or smaller hardware would be better long term IMHO if for a casting platform. Plus they are total rattle traps after some time.


I personally prefer the folder on the rail. However, most of our customers have had good success with these pop ups.

if it were to leak, it is only into the front hatch compartment which drains to the bilge. All of our foam is completely glassed in so no worries there. I agree on the rattling though. Once those silicone bumpers go in a few years, they rattle.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Renegade said:


> I have been checking them out. They just shipped their first batch about 4 months ago. We can't start specifying new products from new companies until they have been around a while. They do seem great though! Time will tell.


Why can’t we? The guy I know that’s has it on his boat guides and is tremendously hard on his boats and fishes super skinny waters. Tyler is a solid dude, very high QC and I personally trust the product. Trust it way more than the atlas. I will report back after I have had it on my boat a while.

One thing we know for sure is that mocrojackers are a tire fire.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

jonny said:


> What’s the purpose of the pop up cleat? I would consider another option personally. They do and will leak at some point. I have seen this way too many times. Some come with a bottom cup and drain tube. But where are you going to drain it in a skiff? Could be a issue down the road especially if installed over floatation foam. You also have to cut a fairly large hole into your deck/core to install it. A folding cleat or smaller hardware would be better long term IMHO if for a casting platform. Plus they are total rattle traps after some time.


I forgot to change that when I posted it. It’s on the build sheet as a fold down. Thank you for pointing that out. 👍


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

CKEAT said:


> Why can’t we? The guy I know that’s has it on his boat guides and is tremendously hard on his boats and fishes super skinny waters. Tyler is a solid dude, very high QC and I personally trust the product. Trust it way more than the atlas. I will report back after I have had it on my boat a while.
> 
> One thing we know for sure is that mocrojackers are a tire fire.


I emailed Tyler last night. I woke up to his very informative well written response. I’ll discuss this with EC when we go over the final build sheet. I have no problem trying something new.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

I echo kingfisher regarding the batteries under the seat works well with the shelf on top. Plenty of storage above batteries and leaves the console open and super easy to toss stuff into and access without opening hatches. Super convenient. I also love the Simrad with the knob I’m constantly working the knob when running the glades.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

CKEAT said:


> Why can’t we? The guy I know that’s has it on his boat guides and is tremendously hard on his boats and fishes super skinny waters. Tyler is a solid dude, very high QC and I personally trust the product. Trust it way more than the atlas. I will report back after I have had it on my boat a while.
> 
> One thing we know for sure is that mocrojackers are a tire fire.


YOU can. WE (EastCape) cannot.
I have spoken to Tyler as well and we will watch his product closely.

One anecdote about a guy someone else knows is not enough for us to make a product claim to our customers.

Atlas has had some well documented issues with the Micro but for every bad one out there we have sold 100 with no issues. As I said, mine is 11 years old and is just now getting loose in operation. That’s reasonable. 

Tyler’s product seems great. Time will tell.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Renegade said:


> YOU can. WE (EastCape) cannot.
> I have spoken to Tyler as well and we will watch his product closely.
> 
> One anecdote about a guy someone else knows is not enough for us to make a product claim to our customers.
> ...


Atlas Micros are turds. I’ve had over 50 skiffs in my shop since I started my pickup installs and about 35-40 had Atlas Micros…every single one was sloppy, broke off the transom, burned up actuators, even the latest one was brand new and sounded like a dying cat even after lubrication. You better keep yours because it must be one of the five good ones! I wouldn’t even install an Atlas Micro on Finnegan’s skiff if he had one…but East Cape and others will still install them knowing they have a historically terrible reliability record? They are just a bad design and many out there with machining tolerances up to 1/4” off! My last client had his break off the transom on the highway and grind off half his prop and part of his compression plate. Not the first and won’t be the last. Y’all have seen the photo, I had the actual East Cape Lostmen in my shop just last week. (Hell no I didn’t mount that compression plate I just trimmed it to even it out after being ground off on the blacktop…haha)


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Atlas Micros are turds. I’ve had over 50 skiffs in my shop since I started my pickup installs and every single one was sloppy, broke off the transom, burned up actuators, even the latest one was brand new and sounded like a dying cat even after lubrication. I wouldn’t even install an Atlas Micro on Finnegan’s skiff if he had one…but East Cape and others will still install them knowing they have a historically terrible reliability record? They are just a bad design and many out there with machining tolerances up to 1/4” off! My last client had his break off the transom on the highway and grind off half his prop and part of his compression plate. Not the first and won’t be the last. Y’all have seen the photo, I had the actual East Cape Lostmen in my shop just last week. (Hell no I didn’t mount that compression plate I just trimmed it to even it out after being ground off on the blacktop…haha)
> View attachment 220271
> View attachment 220272


First, I only speak for East Cape on the sales side, and only recently at that. I don’t make these decisions.

But I do know this: We have looked high and low for a replacement to the Atlas Micro. There are exactly zero out there that are commercially available, and can guarantee stock, much less have any history. I spent an entire day at iCast this year on jack plates. The skiff market is simply too small for most manufacturers to tool up a new product for.

Tyler has one of these. One. The HMP Jack Plate is not currently a solution. It’s unreasonable to suggest that we are doing a disservice to our customers when there are no viable alternatives.

Edit: The Bob’s Micro has a max rating of 40hp for 4 strokes. (50hp for 2 strokes)

The ONLY other option is the 4” Bob’s Versa that is rated up to 300hp and weighs 42# as a gear driven unit and 53# as hydraulic.

So, given the options, you can -

run a Bob’s Micro and 40hp on your skiff

install a heavy, overbuilt product on a skiff most people are trying to save 15# on at every step of the build (and have been notoriously difficult to get)

no jack plate

Maybe buy one from HMP. Maybe. And maybe the company makes it long enough to warranty. (I hope he does)

Or take a chance on Atlas. Most of them don’t break.

No great options. 

If anyone is looking to make a profitable investment, you might hit Tyler up and help him grow the business.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

The Atlas 4” rated for 300hp is little over 46lbs. Bought one and weighed it personally, didn’t install, too heavy. Hydraulic is 70 including pump, also had one and also weighed it. Splitting hairs but that is the real numbers.

Of the Atlas micro plates I have seen, at least half were dog $&@$. Worrying about the motor falling off down the highway isn’t on my risk list.

I will take my chances on a young engineer with a new business.

I was making a suggestion to Vinny, that’s it. Had a long conversation with him about Chittums. Seems like a good dude. Hate for him to put that garbage on his boat. He can do what he likes.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

CKEAT said:


> The Atlas 4” rated for 300hp is little over 46lbs. Bought one and weighed it personally, didn’t install, too heavy. Hydraulic is 70 including pump, also had one and also weighed it. Splitting hairs but that is the real numbers.
> 
> Of the Atlas micro plates I have seen, at least half were dog $&@$. Worrying about the motor falling off down the highway isn’t on my risk list.
> 
> ...


If you think I am arguing with you, let me be clear that I am not.

I think it is completely reasonable for someone to take a knowledgeable chance on HMP. AND, you are correct. Vinnie is a great guy. I have spent a lot of time working with him on his build list. I was also clear with him that Atlas Micros have a dodgey history.

My point is that HMP is not currently a solution to the problem. It MIGHT be a solution for Vinnie, but we build a lot of boats. HMP has one jack plate to sell.

Hopefully you hear what I am getting at.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

I don’t blame EC for not quickly jumping on a new product. In my own field I got reps coming in all the time wanting me to try the latest and the greatest and I just laugh and tell them come back in 5 years then I’ll entertain it. Too many times the latest and greatest turned out to be a huge flop. I really hope this new product goes well because it’s good for everyone when stronger and better products come to market.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

I appreciate the kind words and your opinions on JP’s. Everything you guys offer is carefully considered. 
We’ll revisit this with pictures of the build once started. 
I saw a shoal of Jacks feeding off my lanai this morning so I grabbed my 6 wt jumped in my boat and hammered 4. 
What a great life 😎😎


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

rovster said:


> I don’t blame EC for not quickly jumping on a new product. In my own field I got reps coming in all the time wanting me to try the latest and the greatest and I just laugh and tell them come back in 5 years then I’ll entertain it. Too many times the latest and greatest turned out to be a huge flop. I really hope this new product goes well because it’s good for everyone when stronger and better products come to market.


What field are you in?


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What field are you in?


Dentistry. Yes it’s different but same deal. New products with “research data” turn out to be complete horseshit a few years later after real clinical use. I am definitely not an early adopter!


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

CKEAT said:


> The Atlas 4” rated for 300hp is little over 46lbs. Bought one and weighed it personally, didn’t install, too heavy. Hydraulic is 70 including pump, also had one and also weighed it. Splitting hairs but that is the real numbers.
> 
> Of the Atlas micro plates I have seen, at least half were dog $&@$. Worrying about the motor falling off down the highway isn’t on my risk list.
> 
> ...


“Young Engineer with a new business” I’ll support the entrepreneurial spirit 24/7! It’s what made America great!!!


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Vinny L said:


> “Young Engineer with a new business” I’ll support the entrepreneurial spirit 24/7! It’s what made America great!!!


Yes sir


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

How many of you actually use your casting platform?


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Vinny L said:


> How many of you actually use your casting platform?


Have not used one yet but I definitely will. On the last skiff I’d use a cooler so I like being elevated on the bow. That said it’s off the boat now since I’ve been fishing with my dad and he’s not into that sort of thing….


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Vinny L said:


> How many of you actually use your casting platform?


Every trip and it stays on the bow. I only remove it to put the cover on if it’s going to sit a while.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

I never fish without it. Never.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Am I wrong or is my shadow spooking Reds. While the boats a drift or held tight with a stikit, seems like when they catch movement via my shadow on a cast they move off. So I was just thinking a taller shadow would only make it more difficult or am I overthinking it like my wife says I do everything 🙄? She also recently diagnosed me with Disobediosis🤔


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

They definitely spook off of shadows. I always consider the sun in my approach and often have to get low and side arm cast to fish that aren’t where I want them to be. It’s still better to be up where you can see them early and make adjustments.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Vinny L said:


> Am I wrong or is my shadow spooking Reds. While the boats a drift or held tight with a stikit, seems like when they catch movement via my shadow on a cast they move off. So I was just thinking a taller shadow would only make it more difficult or am I overthinking it like my wife says I do everything 🙄? She also recently diagnosed me with Disobediosis🤔


Yes your shadow will spook fish. Watch mullet freak out when a bird flies over and the shadow moves over them. Same concept. Also wearing bright colors is a big no-no. Try light colors like grey, white, light blue etc. 
The idea is to pole shorelines so your shadow is not in front of you. Most of the time you will be poling with the sun more over head so no long shadows.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

A casting platform also serves the purpose of keeping the dude on the pointy end in in one spot and somewhat reducing the chances of him launching you off the poling platform.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Sublime said:


> A casting platform also serves the purpose of keeping the dude on the pointy end in in one spot and somewhat reducing the chances of him launching you off the poling platform.


That’s precious!!😂


----------



## LastCast (Jun 13, 2012)

My number one add is a backrest. With my back can't be out all day without one.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I always have mine on the bow for fly fishing. I also have two deck studs for mounting the platform on the front hatch or right up on the bow. It's usually on the front hatch which leaves plenty of room up front for a line mat. When we are fishing super skinny, I'll put the platform up on the bow. It will help reduce the poling draft some. I'd also suggest having the legs shorter than the typical platform. I like about 12" to top of the platform. It makes stepping up and down much easier and much more stealthy by reducing the effort to step up or down versus the typical 15-16" step up/down.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

jay.bush1434 said:


> I always have mine on the bow for fly fishing. I also have two deck studs for mounting the platform on the front hatch or right up on the bow. It's usually on the front hatch which leaves plenty of room up front for a line mat. When we are fishing super skinny, I'll put the platform up on the bow. It will help reduce the poling draft some. I'd also suggest having the legs shorter than the typical platform. I like about 12" to top of the platform. It makes stepping up and down much easier and much more stealthy by reducing the effort to step up or down versus the typical 15-16" step up/down.


I recommended this to Vinnie. For us, the hatch mount is for tarpon in bigger water and the forward mount is for sight fishing in skinny, protected waters.

Om my Caimen I’m relegated to one mount point. Too pointy to slide forward.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I only take it off in high wind situations so line distance from my stripping hand to the deck / mat is shorter so not to fight line blowing off the bow. With that said, when it’s reallly windy, fish usually aren’t as spooky


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

👍


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

My wife and I met with Adam for the final 🤔build sheet. An absolute gentleman is Adam as well everyone I’ve met at ECB. They have an outstanding staff and Kevin is the epitome of a leader. They truly do make one feel comfortable and welcomed with their opinions. 
Great job Josh in getting me to where I am. Jay, your help was invaluable!! 
👍👍
I’ll post pictures as I get them from Adam.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Vinny L said:


> My wife and I met with Adam for the final 🤔build sheet. An absolute gentleman is Adam as well, everyone I’ve met at ECB. They have an outstanding staff and Kevin is the epitome of a leader. They truly do make one feel comfortable and welcomed with their opinions.
> Great job Josh in getting me to where I am. Jay, your help was invaluable!!
> 👍👍
> I’ll post pictures as I get them from Adam.


My pleasure sir 🫡


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

I know I made the right decision on a boat builder when the owner, Kevin responds on Thanksgiving morning to an email I sent yesterday. His relentless pursuit to satisfy a customer is outstanding. 
Repeat sales are directly related to service during, and more importantly, after the sale!!


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Yeah Kevin is the man. It’s a pleasure doing business with people like him. Makes you feel better about your choice!


----------

